# How big is your music collection



## Kruzty (Nov 26, 2008)

Ok here we go.I'm pushing close to a 900 gigs of mp3's.Been collecting music for about 30 years and run a mobile dj bussiness,I dont get stumped often at gigs to say the least,but some times someone pulls one out of the hat and sends me digging.How big is your collection.


----------



## dannyking (Nov 27, 2008)

Not as big as yours but its still fairly humongus, and its genre specific so i got a good one, Maybe close to 1000 albums, lots of singles, hundreds of 12 inches lying around, I got maybe 18 weeks worth of wav's on one of my comps plus loads and loads of live mix's etc. All progressive house, tech house, progressive trance and some good ol house music. I also do a bit of producing myself, will be djing myself again in the new year. Cant wait.


----------



## Kruzty (Nov 28, 2008)

I did'nt book anything for new years this year.Thats my birthday so dont want to be stuck workin again,well if ya can call that workin .After last years hang over tear-down the next day,I think I'll pass on the gigs and just party.


----------



## Cannabox (Nov 28, 2008)

200 gigs or so maybe 300 of music, mostly though i have a more than a terrabyte of video / mostly cartoons all the good cartoons..  adult swim, looney toons, all the classics..


----------



## haveacigar91 (Nov 29, 2008)

damn, how do you guys store that many gigs of music lol

i have 10,511 songs and i thought i had a lot.


----------



## AToDaK (Nov 29, 2008)

i have roughly 100gb of music between my external harddrive n my comp


----------



## GrowTech (Nov 29, 2008)

Not as much as you guys, of course there is a lot of garbage like rap and techno that I don't listen to.


----------



## Therion (Nov 29, 2008)

Around 35-40 gigs of music on the computer.

My CD collection is around 400 CDs.


----------



## DWR (Nov 30, 2008)

To much u wouldnt believe me...... 1 terra about... I got like over 10'000 albums....


----------



## Kruzty (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh,I believe ya. I have a tarra and its close to being full.I run 2 maxtor ex hard drives 500 gigs each,both full off mp3's only,well one has about 80 gigs of pic's and videos and have another 500 gig in my pc and another 500 in my laptop.Those are not full yet.still collecting


----------



## skiskate (Nov 30, 2008)

I have like 35 gigs of music. I thought I had alot but nothing compared to you.


----------



## DWR (Dec 1, 2008)

Kruzty said:


> Oh,I believe ya. I have a tarra and its close to being full.I run 2 maxtor ex hard drives 500 gigs each,both full off mp3's only,well one has about 80 gigs of pic's and videos and have another 500 gig in my pc and another 500 in my laptop.Those are not full yet.still collecting



yeah the go for 99 dollars 500gigs  

excellent way to get them by ya side.. i got over 10 hard drives filled wit hshit


----------



## mawiwauiwithlabrador (Dec 1, 2008)

45,222 Songs 221.38 Gigs for 126.1 Days


----------



## iamthatguy (Dec 3, 2008)

Hope you guys have your music saved in a raid ara or backed up on another hard drive ........ because at some point it will go bad ...... and to loose 900 gigs ...... = sad


----------



## Kruzty (Dec 4, 2008)

iamthatguy said:


> Hope you guys have your music saved in a raid ara or backed up on another hard drive ........ because at some point it will go bad ...... and to loose 900 gigs ...... = sad


Oh yeah my back ups have back ups .The whole collection is stored on 3 dif drives,1 in the safety dep box at the bank 1 here and 1 with my brother-in-law.Would be a shame to loose my collection in a blink of a eye,,,,gone .


----------



## HoppusTheCaveman (Dec 4, 2008)

I've only got about 11 gigs of music....which is 2896 songs according to iTunes....not quite as much as you have sir hahaha. I'd probably have way more though, but my CD drive busted and now I can't put any music on my computer unless it's from Limewire. I don't wanna keep using Limewire though because I know my computer will eventually crash from it or something like that....


----------



## Kruzty (Dec 4, 2008)

Limewire,,A computer repairmans best friend.I bet I've fixed A hundred computers over the past 2 years due to viruses from limewire.Dont use limewire my friend.


----------



## tDot. (Dec 4, 2008)

Okay wow, that 1000gb collection got me feelin' a little inadequate, but hey I've only been collecting for a couple years. My library is currently 30gb, 383 albums, 4971 songs. In it is a broad mixture of styles. I like to be open minded about music.

I gotta start thinking about backing up. I just don't trust my Microsoft product to do anything right. My music collection is the one thing I'd really be pissed to lose on my computer.


----------



## DWR (Dec 5, 2008)

it's anyoing that my mainboard only support 4 raid hard drives  hehehehe ^^ nah its enough...


----------



## Kruzty (Dec 5, 2008)

tDot. said:


> Okay wow, that 1000gb collection got me feelin' a little inadequate, but hey I've only been collecting for a couple years. My library is currently 30gb, 383 albums, 4971 songs. In it is a broad mixture of styles. I like to be open minded about music.
> 
> I gotta start thinking about backing up. I just don't trust my Microsoft product to do anything right. My music collection is the one thing I'd really be pissed to lose on my computer.


Yeah,i'd die if I lost all my stuff.Like my pat travers collection.Cant just go buy that again.nor my jethro tull collection or my gray moore collection, ect,,ect.Thats why I back up my back ups.Alot of my stuff is no longer in print so ya just cant go to the cd store and buy it again.My brother-in-law owned a record store and he's as insane as I am about collecting music.They're like a book,might be great but when it goes out of print it's gone forever,,so I collect, so good music dont vanish.


----------



## Phinxter (Dec 5, 2008)

i have 2 tb of mp3 and 4tb of karaoke on hdd and yeh its all backed up. it does suck to lose your collection.
i lost about 900gb a few years back and it was lucky i had copied the drives and sent to a friend or i would have lost some really good stuff.
as for limewire .. yeah its a virus heaven.
i run an IRC based p2p server and can proudly say thank goodness we dont have many virus's roll thru and the ones we do get 100% of them originated from users that got files from limewire or kazaa


----------



## In.The.Basement (Dec 5, 2008)

I've got around 170 gigs, 17500 songs. 

I'd like to ask another question for everyone if thats ok. How have you all accumulated your music? cd collection, itunes, bittorrent, friends? The last few years i've used bittorrent...


----------



## Phinxter (Dec 5, 2008)

IRC is how i got all mine. its like a chat room only people just sit around and share music.
is fairly safe since its true peer to peer you connect directly to my pc and get them.
bittorrent is ok my other place is news groups .. just google news group it costs anywhere from 10 to 20 a month but i can dl a dvd rip movie in about 30 minutes


----------



## DWR (Dec 6, 2008)

rapidshare......


----------



## Kruzty (Dec 8, 2008)

Been collecting forever,mostly from friends and family.Brother-in law ran a record store.Also a member of a crazed torrent web site.Get a lot of out of print music from there.Lots of ol rockin freaks like me with tons of music to share.


----------



## KMK4lyfe420 (Dec 9, 2008)

I think my music collection fluctuates... i usually have anywhere between 45- 50 gigs at a time but i have had a 120gb. hard drive full, a 60 gig ipod full, and a 40gig zune full ... no lie i think i spent 4 to 6 days nonstop upload /download from google lol i didnt realize it for 17 years but you could download music off of google.com and all thats needed is a little coding 

The 70's might have had better music .. but we know how to get it for free...

Music i would recommend the most would be the doors because jim morrison is the most influential person of my life..


----------



## Willie North (Dec 10, 2008)

200 vinyls - when I use to spin records 
200 CDs
10,000 Songs on my laptop for my turntables


----------



## tDot. (Dec 10, 2008)

When I download music, I used to use BitTorrent, now I use Rapidshare. It's much faster. I use BitTorrent for anything I can't find on warez forums.

I do not suggest P2P programs like KaZaA and Limewire.


----------

